# What did you get from BRAS?!



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Woot, I got the best SHCTB(75-80% CT) there from Ark Reptiles for £40, and also met byglady and penfold...
Didn't recognise anyone else off here though:?
I got there 10 mins before it started, and had a look round for just over an hour.
Also got to stroke some lovely tegus.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

I got this lil beut from gazboa...


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning:no1:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks. She's a tad grump right now, would have had my finger off given half a chance.

So where are your pictures??:whistling2:

Not much choice if you wanted something a bit different though, mainly corns, royals and leos. Still a bloody good show though.


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I got a nice rainwater patternless for £35 and a dalmation crestie for £50, hes tiny  
I will load up pictures later, as im off to see take that in a minute.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

abandonallhope said:


> Thanks. She's a tad grump right now, would have had my finger off given half a chance.
> 
> So where are your pictures??:whistling2:
> 
> Not much choice if you wanted something a bit different though, mainly corns, royals and leos. Still a bloody good show though.


Some pretty good milk snake and amphib stools too..
Don't have my cable for my phone lol, have got a video of the show too- but I need to buy a new cable lol.You see my camera only broke a month ago:bash:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

*I'm Still Here*

I am still here at Brentwood and the Show is still going strong. There is lots still being sold and everyone seems to be having a really good time which is nice to see.

I have bought three Cresties and a Gargoyle Gecko - they are all young which is exactly what I want.

There are absolutely loads of RFUK'ers here which is great. I have been here since half an hour before the show opened(as a buyer) and there are still things for me to look at - personally i think you get the best bargains at the end of the show, so that's why I am still here.

Wohic has just turned up so it looks as if we are all off to the Compasses Pub. I think that you can more or less say what you like on the Forum this afternoon because all the Mods are in the Pub or heading that way - all except one of them called T-Bo who ever he is.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hehe, damn...Had to get back quickly because there was a fete on which my step bro and sis wanted to go to:devil:
Never mind, had no more money anyway lol


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

the show was well good, one of the bigest ones isnt it. i got a nice horned frog off of penfold and a few crested geckos and loads of equipment. and like 25 tubs of livefood.. i noticed that there was lots of viv builders there some of the vivs looked really cool.


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

it was a really good event, i bought a Adult female super snow for £80 off of Dave from welshreptilebreeders! i cant wait for the 30th august for the kent reptile show lol..


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeh was a really good show, i got:

2 x female TUG line SHTCTB leopard geckos from reptile center (i think thats what they were called lol)
1 x male supersnow leopard gecko from ark reptiles
1 x ???? Blonde harlequin crested gecko (i believe)

2 x heatmats
2 x thermostats
1 x small water dish
1 x medium hide
1 x digi thermometer
1 x digi hygrometer

My mate mitch (cookie14) also got his first corn and all the bits and bobs for its setup, it was a nice creamsicle

All in all was an awesome show and extatic with my purchases  :2thumb:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

sean k said:


> the show was well good, one of the bigest ones isnt it. i got a nice horned frog off of penfold and a few crested geckos and loads of equipment. and like 25 tubs of livefood.. i noticed that there was lots of viv builders there some of the vivs looked really cool.


 
Where were all the cresties we only saw 2, some guy next to dave davis's stall had a couple, thats where i got mine lol. He was exactly what i wanted so i dont mind lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I saw a stall of cresties, only took a quick glance though...As I didn't have long.
SHTCTB so you mean super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

show was great, there was such a variety of herps, one thing i did not like was all the LTC boscs. they should stop inporting them.... CB CB


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> I saw a stall of cresties, only took a quick glance though...As I didn't have long.
> SHTCTB so you mean super hypo tangerine carrot tail baldy?


 
Yes i do sir.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

wheaty5 said:


> Where were all the cresties we only saw 2, some guy next to dave davis's stall had a couple, thats where i got mine lol. He was exactly what i wanted so i dont mind lol


Yeah that was me selling them, hope you enjoy him. thx.

Also the stall of cresties was opposite me, but they were more expensive and the guy running it bought one from me, lol and tried to get one more but was too late....:mf_dribble:

Not a bad show all in all and i bought 3 leos myself...

Mack snow T_albino x 2
Bell Mack Snow


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Slurm said:


> Yeah that was me selling them, hope you enjoy him. thx.
> 
> Also the stall of cresties was opposite me, but they were more expensive and the guy running it bought one from me, lol and tried to get one more but was too late....:mf_dribble:
> 
> ...


Were you wearing a slurm t-shirt?Didn't see anyone with one.


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

I was looking and got a very nice male 09 royal for £30 it was cb. How ever i did have my daughter (she is 4) with me who i WAS going to buy her a gecko, only she had decided she was not going to behave her self so she didn't get the gecko there's just no bribing kids nowadays!


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Were you wearing a slurm t-shirt?Didn't see anyone with one.


 
Yep i had a slurm t shirt on, some hot girl even commented on me being a futurama fan...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Got a gorgeous little Cave gecko, and saw quite a few people from the forum. Was awesome. For anyone who is trying to guess, I was the little one in the orange 'Speckled Gecko' shirt xD


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

We weren't planning on buying anything, but impulse got the better of us and we were tempted by this little beauty from Welsh Reptile Breeders. CB09 Female


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

was a good show cheers to who ever brought anything from us. word. still some bits left.


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

Pretty good show, only thing that let it down a little was the parking problem at the start.

Nice range but as usual few lizards.


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Parking was great for me, got there at 9.30 and parked right under the massive tree, so loadsa shade to keep the car cooler! :no1:

I picked up a pair of dwarf burms, shame they wernt for me, they were for inkyjoe, top bloke with a top collection!

But i came away with a pair of hypo tangerine honduran milk snakes, two 30x30x30 exos and ALOT of bark! lol

Bloody good show i thought, defo better than last years!!! : victory:


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Slurm said:


> Yeah that was me selling them, hope you enjoy him. thx.
> 
> Ahhh ok i was so hectic sorting out my brothers leopard geckos and my mates first corn i didnt pay much notice to the shirt just the gorgeous Crestie i bought from you
> 
> I couldnt be happier with him he is awesome also could you confirm his morph if you remember please :2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Didnt go to bras but it sounds like you all had a good time


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Slurm said:


> Yep i had a slurm t shirt on, some hot girl even commented on me being a futurama fan...


Hmm, must have been looking at the reps:lol2:
Actually, thats a point, in general people were much better looking than the one I went to in norwich last year:lol2:Was a good show too though.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i got a knoblochi,albino nelsons and a pastel variable kingsnake


----------



## White_raven666 (Mar 20, 2007)

OOO jeaalous to the girl who bought one of the chinese cave geckos!!!

but I am more than happy with what I came away with:2thumb: a baby gargoyle gecko with a crooked back. Some of you may have seen her.

I havent a clue what to call her yet



















Kelly

and does anyone know if the guys from Gonegecko (people opposite the people with the baby gargs,cresties and chinese caves) visit this forum?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

A few prebooked reps I picked up 

1 melanstic striped house snake Julia (wohic) 
2 captive bred hatchlling tokays from toby (phelsuma farmer 
1 abberent sinaloan and i mexican hoggie from sarah and terry (penfold)
1 leucistic texas rat snake from my mate LOL 
1 hogg island baby from kelly and drew (red reptles)
and a lil rehome albino leo dropped off to me  

Oh and some crickets from a lovley chap all the way from holland and a great temp gun for a fiver  
Thanks everyone i bought from and lovley seeing you all again  

so had a rather busy day LOL 
paula


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> A few prebooked reps I picked up
> 
> 1 melanstic striped house snake Julia (wohic)
> 2 captive bred hatchlling tokays from toby (phelsuma farmer
> ...


0oo, that's a good lot lol!
There was a stall with some cool reptile prints/mouse pads and another just as you walk in with some great paintings/drawings.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Took a quick snap before settling her in! :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is that a baby AFT gecko?
If not, still looks great:lol2:


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

It was a very enjoyable day, lots of different animals there if you had a real good look about. I fell in love with the stiped sinaloans they were georgeous :mf_dribble: (although out of my price range today), so came home with an aberrant patterned one instead oh and a couple of corns ( but hopefully the OH wont notice) 
Brilliant day cant wait for the next show


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Is that a baby AFT gecko?
> If not, still looks great:lol2:


Chinese Cave Gecko :3

There wasn't any AFTs there today, as far as I could see. Otherwise I would have snapped them up <3 Love them!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

reptile_man_08 said:


> 0oo, that's a good lot lol!
> There was a stall with some cool reptile prints/mouse pads and another just as you walk in with some great paintings/drawings.


Think you mean Tell Hicks table he's the artist of all those prints  lovley people just never look at the baby fox snakes he breeds or you'll end up taking them home LOL 
paula


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ratley said:


> It was a very enjoyable day, lots of different animals there if you had a real good look about. I fell in love with the stiped sinaloans they were georgeous :mf_dribble: (although out of my price range today), so came home with an aberrant patterned one instead oh and a couple of corns ( but hopefully the OH wont notice)
> Brilliant day cant wait for the next show


Yeah I had a quick chat with the guy selling all the milk snake morphs, never realised there was so much variation.Said it only carries in the males though.


Ringo said:


> Chinese Cave Gecko :3
> 
> There wasn't any AFTs there today, as far as I could see. Otherwise I would have snapped them up <3 Love them!


Didn't see any there either come to think of it lol...I see the red eye now, lovely little thing


Molly75 said:


> Think you mean Tell Hicks table he's the artist of all those prints  lovley people just never look at the baby fox snakes he breeds or you'll end up taking them home LOL
> paula


Will go and google fox snake:lol2:


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

DJReptiles had a couple of fox snakes for sale


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sure jas reptile breeder had fatties(AFT) on his table I defo saw one hatchling near the end of the show  
paula


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> I'm sure jas reptile breeder had fatties(AFT) on his table I defo saw one hatchling near the end of the show
> paula


Sharp eye!I went round 7 times too lol.The first time running to find my SHCT or mack snow to snap it up lol


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ratley said:


> DJReptiles had a couple of fox snakes for sale


 Oh missed those must have had easterns I've got westerns booked with tell very hard to find westerns  
paula


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Damm sounds like I missed a great show!:devil:

Glad every enjoyed it!


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Oh missed those must have had easterns I've got westerns booked with tell very hard to find westerns
> paula


Yes I think they were Easterns, 
I have a pair of Westerns :2thumb: they came from Tell about two years ago, great little snakes


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

i had a well good day i got loads of things at really good prices, by far 1 of the best shows i have ever been 2... 
now im looking foward to maidstone show.. lol lol


----------



## GILA (Jun 4, 2009)

i thought shops couldnt sell livestock at shows. 

I thought it was a "private breeders meeting"


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Who are you complaining about now?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

GILA said:


> i thought shops couldnt sell livestock at shows.
> 
> I thought it was a "private breeders meeting"


Step dad (took me there) said someone at a stall explained that to him, but he was from a shop, and was selling livestock himself or something lol...Maybe he got confused though:lol2:


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

had a great time got a lovely male leo from ark reptiles he looks really nice  also me gf got her first leopard gecko and setup she seems very happy with it lol


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

great show, thanks again to all the organizers ! 

I got an adult female Gargoyle gecko
A hermans tort
3 08 Royals (one that was instantly whisked away from me by mask of sanity :lol2 from a friend of Ian Kerrs ( ) that I drove insane by being a cheapskate 
I was also donated 5 cracking multi het corns by the wonderful antnorthampton , thank you so very much for your generosity Anthony 

was wonderful to see you all again, show days are some of the best days of my year


----------



## adsclarke (Feb 15, 2009)

It was a great show  Thanks to all..

I got a corn from Nigel and a massive bag of aspen! I'm a big spender!

Ads


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Step dad (took me there) said someone at a stall explained that to him, but he was from a shop, and was selling livestock himself or something lol...Maybe he got confused though:lol2:


Depends if the guy works in a shop or owns a pet shop license. Pet shop license owners cannot sell at show regardless of whether its own bred stock or not.

Sounds like an excellent show and one i should definitely come down for next year.


----------



## GILA (Jun 4, 2009)

Zak said:


> Depends if the guy works in a shop or owns a pet shop license. Pet shop license owners cannot sell at show regardless of whether its own bred stock or not.
> 
> Sounds like an excellent show and one i should definitely come down for next year.


thats what i thought.. was people from a very well known shop selling though!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

GILA said:


> thats what i thought.. was people from a very well known shop selling though!


A gray area but basicly if i worked for a pet shop there nothing to stop me selling any thing i bred as part of my own private breeding at a show.

Wernt there but im sure i can guess a few people your on about, your getting a bit sad tbh....get a life.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

well it does have to be said that these shows are for hobbyists and clearly one table was a commercial set up. If the organisers deem that acceptable then so be it.


----------



## OliWilding (May 30, 2008)

I returned from Take that, and as i said I would upload a pictures of each so here you go: 
Rainwater Patternless and im not sure who they were, but they were down the end and there was 2 teens wearing lightish blue there?









Dalmation from gonegeckos?









I did one of my college media projects on today's show, If it turns out good I will put up a link on here.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Oli not seen you around lately lol.

Nice reps though


----------



## WinterMillennium (Sep 7, 2007)

OliWilding said:


> I returned from Take that, and as i said I would upload a pictures of each so here you go:
> Rainwater Patternless and im not sure who they were, but they were down the end and there was 2 teens wearing lightish blue there?


that would be a very undercover-looking Ray Hine's table  from which i picked up a small group of bells for next year's breeding shenanigans to go with 6 female royals from Rach... one of whom has already escaped... twice!


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

GILA said:


> thats what i thought.. was people from a very well known shop selling though!


you're like a dog with a bone :devil:, shops were allowed to sell dry goods at the show theres nothing to stop people who work in a shop selling their home bred livestock on the tables as well which is what i saw happening, if you were confused maybe you could have gone over and asked the people in question to clarify things for you instead of hiding behind a keyboard:lol2:.


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

Well we picked up a nice male mojave royal from Chris (Rubbleuk) and a nice female royal from Matthew, a friend of Ian Kerr.

i had my eye on a nice breeding pair of tokay Geckos but the wife had the money and wouldnt let me, so i missed out on them as someone got there before i could persuade her, but lucky for me when we went to the after show meet, the pub was located next door to a reptile shop and they just happend to have a pair in and as i had the bank card she couldnt say no hehehehe, 

therefore i ended up with a lovely pair of Tokay geckos aswell


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Slurm said:


> well it does have to be said that these shows are for hobbyists and clearly one table was a commercial set up. If the organisers deem that acceptable then so be it.


 i know what you mean, but i would think that person has just put in a lot more effort and money to make it so good.. i have a pretty good idea who you mean tho.. actually, there was a shop selling there aswell


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

where do you draw the line tho? some "hobbyists" have pretty well established business' i don't see the problem just means more for me to browse and potentially buy 
(i have no willpower :lol2


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

about_a_girluk said:


> where do you draw the line tho? some "hobbyists" have pretty well established business' i don't see the problem just means more for me to browse and potentially buy
> (i have no willpower :lol2


 i know what you mean.. thing is, what most people dont realise is this:- some people might have many thousands of pounds worth of animals on their tables, but they still dont make a profit, or not much of one.
I have been speaking to the tax people to see where I stand this year, INCASE I make a profit, and most people know the sort of things I have.. its just not always that simple.. so there might be 10 grands worth of snakes on someones table, but they probably spend 15k a year on food to feed them alone.. its not easy at all to make ends meet.
when i started, i saw someone with hundreds of corns, and i presumed (very wrongly) that they could live off of it. now that i have a similar amount, i am just happy to break even and keep producing nice snakes...
thats all it is, might even make more effort myself for shows when the market picks up, for now i need to consider if all the time and effort is worth it, thats nothing against BRAS as they did a great job, i just mean in general.


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah its very rare that someone makes an actual profit, let alone can live off the proceeds i don't see the problem really the more at the show the merrier. it seems someone Gila is letting a personal vendetta creep into every post:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

about_a_girluk said:


> Yeah its very rare that someone makes an actual profit, let alone can live off the proceeds i don't see the problem really the more at the show the merrier. it seems someone Gila is letting a personal vendetta creep into every post:whistling2:


 i think anyone apart from shops should be able to go really.. i guess thats pretty much the plan though isnt it?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah although i was under the impression shops can sell some stuff i might be wrong tho.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

shops can sell dry goods but not livestock, if you have a pet shop licence you cannot sell livestock, the difference between hobby and business seems to be the licence.Allowing someone with a licence to sell at a show can get the show shut down.(thats just how it has been explained to me)


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

jav07 said:


> shops can sell dry goods but not livestock, if you have a pet shop licence you cannot sell livestock, the difference between hobby and business seems to be the licence.Allowing someone with a licence to sell at a show can get the show shut down.(thats just how it has been explained to me)


Thats how it was explained to me too.....................: victory:


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

were there any frogs there at all? I was told there wouldn't be many so didn't go!


----------



## GILA (Jun 4, 2009)

about_a_girluk said:


> Yeah its very rare that someone makes an actual profit, let alone can live off the proceeds i don't see the problem really the more at the show the merrier. it seems someone Gila is letting a personal vendetta creep into every post:whistling2:


As i said before i dont actually have a problem with said shop. Just someone on there payroll. I have the opinion that they are overpriced which i am intitled to.

My point was thati felt it unfair as other shops selling dry goods had no livestock where as the other shop seemed to be selling them.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

CommanderPayne said:


> were there any frogs there at all? I was told there wouldn't be many so didn't go!


Saw some horned frogs, and there was also newts and salamanders.


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

i got a hog island boa x hypo boa from red reptiles.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ghostcornsnake said:


> i got a hog island boa x hypo boa from red reptiles.


Pics?:no1:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

CommanderPayne said:


> were there any frogs there at all? I was told there wouldn't be many so didn't go!


I see loads of frogs!!! after all B.R.A.S stands for British Reptile and Amphibian(sp) Socity. lol


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

wat shop are people talking about im confused pm is fine:2thumb:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

I got a lil BRB from Penfold...Shes called Pele!


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

nikki_j said:


> I got a lil BRB from Penfold...Shes called Pele!


 
Did you find a blizzard?


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Did you find a blizzard?


Not really..there were a couple there but teeny ones and thats not what i was after...ill find one tho i expect,Im a stubborn moo when i want something!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i bought 3 bacon rolls, cost nearly £6...


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

alan1 said:


> i bought 3 bacon rolls, cost nearly £6...


Tut...was ketchup extra? :lol2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

i would of killed for a bacon roll


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ketchup?... didnt ask, just took it... would'nt'v had enough money left over anyway...


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

penfold said:


> i would of killed for a bacon roll


You shoulda said...Id have bought you one round!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

nikki_j said:


> You shoulda said...Id have bought you one round!


 gutted didn even know you could get any there


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

GILA said:


> thats what i thought.. was people from a very well known shop selling though!





GILA said:


> As i said before i dont actually have a problem with said shop. Just someone on there payroll. I have the opinion that they are overpriced which i am intitled to.
> 
> My point was thati felt it unfair as other shops selling dry goods had no livestock where as the other shop seemed to be selling them.




in all of the above you are asuming again!


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

nikki_j said:


> Not really..there were a couple there but teeny ones and thats not what i was after...ill find one tho i expect,Im a stubborn moo when i want something!



are we talking blizzard corns?


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

I got a lovely male albino burm from penfold! really pleased with him, even though he started hissing at me today! lols bless him! was fine when out of tub though!

also went to coldblooded shop and then their zoo which i must say is well worth a visist! done a really good job there! nice staff too..was chatting to the bloke at the desk for about an hour along with a few others!

Excellent show and i look forward to next year! well done BRAS


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Would it even be profitable for a shop to have a stand though? Seeing as most of the livestock there was at least half the price of pet shop stock they wouldn't make as much money on it as they would if they had sold it in the shop.


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

I picked up this little man. Ive got a snow corn, and wanted a classic to go with her later on


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

leogirl said:


> I picked up this little man. Ive got a snow corn, and wanted a classic to go with her later on


Can't beat a classic:notworthy:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Got this little stunner










Its the OH's birthday in 2 weeks so he got his pressies early, a BRB and a dwarf Retci he is a very happy bunny:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cute crested.
Were the Brb's and dwarf retic from the show?I saw the little brb's and I think the dwarf retic..


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

*purpleskyes*

what a stunning picture...


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/334364-new-brb-kayaudi-sd-retic.html


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

ratley said:


> Yes I think they were Easterns,
> I have a pair of Westerns :2thumb: they came from Tell about two years ago, great little snakes


Oh nice  I think tell must have hypnotic tee shirt prints lOl as i never seem to come away empty handed when he brings fox snake babies along LOl I have about 7 of em here and 5 are from tell 
paula


----------



## ghostcornsnake (Jan 30, 2009)

*my hog island boa x hypo boa*


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I got a very nice lavender corn hatchling from penfold and two enigma leos from the lovely ladies on the table or leos at the end of one of the isles... sorry can't remember your names (oops!).
Also picked up a gorgeous female (fingers crossed!) beardy from Ace Dragons. She's settled in like a dream. You'd think she owns the place!

Kat


----------



## Nic123100 (Jun 13, 2009)

My mum got a wild/normal leopard gecko, her first reptile bless :blush:
I got a wild/normal het raptor leopard gecko, surprise gift from the OH, he knew I had done my reading and desperatly wanted one. Score! Both of these beautys were bought from slurms geckos and have settled in very well, so pleased with them 
The OH got his ammel corn snake that he had pre-arranged to pick up.

Also got lots of equiptment and cheap food :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

YouTube - Brentwood show 1
First video.Bad quality but meh.
I think I'll re upload it using some different software to convert it as there's the blooming watermark in the middle..


----------

